# Shift3R 2.2



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

Thank you DT and DH for a bang up up date!!! Many thanks!!!!!

Sent from my ROOTED DROID BIONIC running Th3ory ROM


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks!

Ice deblur 2.2 incredibly fast. Still getting fc with calendar widget when trying to create it.


----------



## jzd5032 (Jun 21, 2011)

If anyone has issues with FC in contacts, uninstall Google+ It fixed all my contact issues. I used TiBu and cannot guarantee results from using other programs


----------



## FlameSpaz (Jun 11, 2011)

jzd5032 said:


> If anyone has issues with FC in contacts, uninstall Google+ It fixed all my contact issues. I used TiBu and cannot guarantee results from using other programs


Worked for me! Thanks


----------



## ProCompSolutions (Jul 11, 2011)

jzd5032 said:


> If anyone has issues with FC in contacts, uninstall Google+ It fixed all my contact issues. I used TiBu and cannot guarantee results from using other programs


 same here that is very good thanks

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

For the record.. since it has come to my attention that I was 'complaining' about the new releases... I was joking when I said I had a black on black text... I posted my screens in XOOM to show my non issue with the text and I flashed IC3 to capture screens and post those... but the thread was locked before I could.. take note
















XOOM
















Ic3

SHIFT3R.. FTW!

PS... I don't use the social networking app but as far as the settings menu goes grayed out text on inactive text and dialogue boxes is a GREAT thing... its INACTIVE!









ACTIVE
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## yearn (Aug 14, 2011)

Everything running great one Blurry ICS! I hope the guys didn't get to offended. I don't think anyone meant any disrespect.
Uninstalling google+ also fixed my contact issue. I just used Root Explorer and went to System>Apps>PlusOne.apk and renamed it PlusOne.apk.bak.

Thanks again guys!


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

harajyuks said:


> For the record.. since it has come to my attention that I was 'complaining' about the new releases... I was joking when I said I had a black on black text... I posted my screens in XOOM to show my non issue with the text and I flashed IC3 to capture screens and post those... but the thread was locked before I could.. take note
> 
> XOOM
> 
> ...


Lol I get that you meant no harm.. Bad timing to joke tho.. It happens


----------



## Insidian (Oct 8, 2011)

Well, to be honest, Im a tad tiffed at the situation. I complimented the rom, and I love it. All I did was confirm that there was still a calendar fc, then actually tried different configurations to see if I could help pinpoint a cause. Never once did I complain, whine, or talk shit about the rom. Merely tried to help.


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

Insidian said:


> Well, to be honest, Im a tad tiffed at the situation. I complimented the rom, and I love it. All I did was confirm that there was still a calendar fc, then actually tried different configurations to see if I could help pinpoint a cause. Never once did I complain, whine, or talk shit about the rom. Merely tried to help.


Yes this is a great time to get all self-righteous :/


----------



## nelsont509 (Oct 19, 2011)

yearn said:


> Uninstalling google+ also fixed my contact issue. I just used Root Explorer and went to System>Apps>PlusOne.apk and renamed it PlusOne.apk.bak.
> 
> Thanks again guys!


Worked like a charm!!


----------



## Insidian (Oct 8, 2011)

2defmouze said:


> Yes this is a great time to get all self-righteous :/


Really dude? Really? You wouldn't be ticked if all you were doing was trying to help and someone comes on blasts everyone for it? Get real man, it isn't being self righteous.

Edit: Dont mind me, Im a bit on the grumpy side today. All this rom crap is getting to time consuming and drama filled. I think Im just gonna go back stock for awhile and take a break.


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

Come on guys lets keep it civil lol. We're all here for the same purpose... I can see you're concerns... but I definitely dont think there was any intent on making anyone upset by pulling the pakx. Simply put there were to many reports of the same bugs and they probably got tired of hearing about it so they were pulled to eliminate any further. Thats my guess.


----------



## Asrmatt (Aug 30, 2011)

I am not surprised to see that Google+ was the culprit. There are a lot of people having issues with the update they pushed out. I did the update and when I attempted to open the app it told me it did not exist on my system.


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

Lol.. The Calendar was a simple missed file by me. It was fixed and even uploaded. The ONLY other issue was Black text in the Blur Widgets, but it was flooding the thread like I just banged your girls. My god, fucking text color missed in 1000's of XML edits and 40+ hours of work... and it is the end of the world?

Priorities needed to be checked.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

Agreed! Lol. Its easy to miss one line edit with everything that has to be gone through..


----------



## Asrmatt (Aug 30, 2011)

droidth3ory said:


> Lol.. The Calendar was a simple missed file by me. It was fixed and even uploaded. The ONLY other issue was Black text in the Blur Widgets, but it was flooding the thread like I just banged your girls. My god, fucking text color missed in 1000's of XML edits and 40+ hours of work... and it is the end of the world?
> 
> Priorities needed to be checked.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


+1 - Nuff said


----------



## xxxrbxxx (Sep 24, 2011)

droidth3ory said:


> Lol.. The Calendar was a simple missed file by me. It was fixed and even uploaded. The ONLY other issue was Black text in the Blur Widgets, but it was flooding the thread like I just banged your girls. My god, fucking text color missed in 1000's of XML edits and 40+ hours of work... and it is the end of the world?
> 
> Priorities needed to be checked.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I wouldn't even read public threads I don't know how you deal with it. I would just post releases edit the OP and let the public community deal with support of it. I would just collect a group of people who could vet your releases threw private channels. I would assume it would be more efficient way of testing, so when there is an issue the group communicate with each other rather than the way it is now when ever something doesn't work thread starts with, DT or DH when I do this that doesn't work and times post by 100. Just a thought, I just don't think the devs should be concerned with supporting every end user its unrealistic. Anyway keep up the good work and just screw anyone who annoys you lol.


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

xxxrbxxx said:


> I wouldn't even read public threads I don't know how you deal with it. I would just post releases edit the OP and let the public community deal with support of it. I would just collect a group of people who could vet your releases threw private channels. I would assume it would be more efficient way of testing, so when there is an issue the group communicate with each other rather than the way it is now when ever something doesn't work thread starts with, DT or DH when I do this that doesn't work and times post by 100. Just a thought, I just don't think the devs should be concerned with supporting every end user its unrealistic. Anyway keep up the good work and just screw anyone who annoys you lol.


Haha its so easy to see your points.. And don't get me wrong there's nothing wrong with them.. It just sings the praises of these guys that they are really passionate about their work and take a lot of pride in releasing such quality and still making time to be there to help everyone from the regs to the total noobs. Name any other team, big or small, that even comes close to offering the support these guys do and the willingness to sacrifice to make the freeloading masses so happy. Nothing but praise and respect. I'll follow them as much as I can for as long as they choose to keep at it.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## ultrastigi (Jul 12, 2011)

2defmouze said:


> Haha its so easy to see your points.. And don't get me wrong there's nothing wrong with them.. It just sings the praises of these guys that they are really passionate about their work and take a lot of pride in releasing such quality and still making time to be there to help everyone from the regs to the total noobs. Name any other team, big or small, that even comes close to offering the support these guys do and the willingness to sacrifice to make the freeloading masses so happy. Nothing but praise and respect. I'll follow them as much as I can for as long as they choose to keep at it.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


That's true. I read other threads on phones I don't have just see what goes on and very rarely will I see the person or team member who released the rom comment and help someone else out.

Dhacker and Th3ory don't only go to the threads they create but other threads too. I saw Th3ory posting in the liberty thread. They genuinely help people out when they can. To me that's what makes a great dev team.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

droidth3ory said:


> Lol.. The Calendar was a simple missed file by me. It was fixed and even uploaded. The ONLY other issue was Black text in the Blur Widgets, but it was flooding the thread like I just banged your girls. My god, fucking text color missed in 1000's of XML edits and 40+ hours of work... and it is the end of the world?
> 
> Priorities needed to be checked.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


f**k those widgets anyways....

Don't use them. Friendcaster.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

xxxrbxxx said:


> I wouldn't even read public threads I don't know how you deal with it. I would just post releases edit the OP and let the public community deal with support of it. I would just collect a group of people who could vet your releases threw private channels. I would assume it would be more efficient way of testing, so when there is an issue the group communicate with each other rather than the way it is now when ever something doesn't work thread starts with, DT or DH when I do this that doesn't work and times post by 100. Just a thought, I just don't think the devs should be concerned with supporting every end user its unrealistic. Anyway keep up the good work and just screw anyone who annoys you lol.


I concur.


----------



## xxxrbxxx (Sep 24, 2011)

Ya well that kind of makes my point. Its them 2 vs the world, I am sure its quite stressful when most of the time they don't need to be bothered with trivial questions x 100. Since they are so dedicated they feel the need to address help me questions they see. I was just saying I'm sure most of us can understand if they get stressed and to let them know we understand if everyone can't get personal support that's all.


----------

